# Starter Macro Capable Digital Camera?



## w.h.s (Mar 1, 2008)

fuji s5000? Â£100 a good start, currently use a samsung 3mp looking to move upto a 7mp camera.


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

Pixmania.com have the FUJI FinePix S5700 at Â£103 , and the PANASONIC Lumix DMC-FZ8 at Â£153. Or the Samsung NV15 at 155, L73 at 103

I like the Panasonics myself, but all are great value good cameras.


----------



## cookie520 (Jan 7, 2008)

I chose Casio Exilim EXZ75 - I think it cost around Â£80 . Coupled with a Â£2.99 tripod things appear to work well. Seems to get very good reviews too.


----------



## grey (Apr 29, 2006)

My good friend mr 'Karsh of Ottawa' teatime has a Casio Exilim EX-S880, and it seems to do the business very well if his recent 'Saturday Watch' postings are anything to go by.

I'm sure he'll be along in a minute to tell you so himself.

BTW, lock away anything female and mammal, just in case.


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

grey said:


> My good friend mr 'Karsh of Ottawa' teatime has a Casio Exilim EX-S880, and it seems to do the business very well if his recent 'Saturday Watch' postings are anything to go by.
> 
> I'm sure he'll be along in a minute to tell you so himself.
> 
> BTW, lock away anything female and mammal, just in case.


yep....its pretty good.....point it, press button, done. Got a little tripod for Â£3.99 and it seems to do a decent job. I paid Â£130 for the camera, desktop charger, 2 2gb cards, leather case. well pleased with it



























and this was after being up since 1am, and doing 10 hours in work........


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

Whatever you choose, try and give it a test in something other than daylight. Most are capable of good daylight results....but artificial light is a better test IMHO


----------



## blackandgolduk (Apr 25, 2005)

I've got an Canon Ixus 70 which has the same processor as the DSLR EOS series. I lurvvve it! This was a quick snap - it also has a digital macro facility which is awesome!


----------



## KEITHT (Dec 2, 2007)

I use an old Nikon coolpix 990. a bit cumbersome but great macro results.

Does need a lot of light though, and the software and loading is a bit outdated..but its fine for watchpics and a good secondhand one can be had for about Â£80.

Keith


----------



## myller (Dec 18, 2007)

KEITHT said:


> I use an old Nikon coolpix 990. a bit cumbersome but great macro results.
> 
> Does need a lot of light though, and the software and loading is a bit outdated..but its fine for watchpics and a good secondhand one can be had for about Â£80.
> 
> Keith


Ditto. This is cool camera. Espeacially because of TTL flash sync, manual focusing option, remote, various add-on optics choices etc etc. And it will not fall apart in your hands. It's relativeli cheap nowadays compared to options and keeps good value in case you want to get rid of it afterwards.

The internal flash is pretty much crap but it's no news by point-and-shoots. I skipped the packaged software and edit pics using favourite editor. Yet another cool option: it's capable of shooting Nikon RAW format after a bit of hacking. This will force to use payware converters thou which are great but cost as much as the camera.

Cheers,

Kalev


----------

